# mk1 turn signal problem



## moosespeed (Aug 24, 2004)

a few days ago i drove to my girls house (my turn signals were working at this time) i parked for about 5 min. Then i started my car, i notest my turn signal indicator light was glowing(dim). When i turn them on (either way) the indicator just gets Bright but doesn't blink, and nothing happens to the lights out side. But my hazard lights still work.
so, do i have a wiring problem (short, broken wire, bad connection) or is the relay bad (if so which one is it on the fuse panel) 
by the way its an 83 rabbit GTi


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: mk1 turn signal problem (moosespeed)*

hazards typically work even when there is a ground issue, does it NOT work either way left or right?


----------



## moosespeed (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: mk1 turn signal problem (Cullen)*

correct neither way works


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: mk1 turn signal problem (moosespeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moosespeed* »_correct neither way works

Check relay? fuse?


----------



## moosespeed (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: mk1 turn signal problem (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Check relay? fuse?

Thanks fuse
Do you know more about mk1 rabbit ignition systems? because two days ago my front motor mount broke, swung up and took out my radiator.








i was only down the street from my grandpa's house so i decided to let it cool down to normal tempatures, then start it, get up to speed, shut it off, and coast as far as i can. then pull over to let it cool, and do it all over. i made it almost all the way. but when i was about two blocks away, after letting it cool, i tried to start it but it wouldn't start.

i notest that when the motor rocked back it also hit the coil with the throttlebody and put a hole in the base of the coil( so i figured i burned it up). 
i changed the coil, and the ignition module but it still wont get any spark.
So _ FINALY _ my question is: There is a plug on the side if the radiator 1/2 way down. Does that kill the spark when the water level gets below that sensor???










_Modified by moosespeed at 8:28 AM 2-3-2005_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: mk1 turn signal problem (moosespeed)*

I'd try the Mk1 forum on those...I know something about lighting but thats about it


----------

